# 1 deer, 2 coyotes, bet you can't guess what happens



## compaq4 (Feb 21, 2013)

This video footage is very interesting and surprised me. Ill not say to much but its fairly new, enjoy.

http://huntervids.com/videos/coyotes-and-a-deer-west-gloucester/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

it looked like the one coyote wasn't very experienced, either that or his belly was already full. Someone hand me the gun please !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

interesting video, thanks for sharing........


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Unexpected end result-- Thanks for sharing.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Is the unexpected result that the coyotes walked away instead of bein blasted lol! :hunter4:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I hope she was on the phone to a PT member, giving coordinates for an ambush.


----------

